
I watched my patients die of poverty for 40 years. It’s time for single-payer - tiggybear
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/posteverything/wp/2017/09/12/i-watched-my-patients-die-of-poverty-for-40-years-its-time-for-single-payer/?utm_term=.570a3814bb63
======
joeblow9999
This is a false dichotomy. There are other options between 'the way things
are' and govt single payer for helping the poor get better access to
healthcare.

